# FIESTA Block of the month



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Here's my big project for this year:

http://www.fatcatpatterns.com/Fiesta.html

This is a lot of work (a bit intimidating for me, actually), but it's very striking. I've got Kona black for the background and very bright festive colors for the applique. I'm using this "invisible" machine applique method:

http://www.generations-quilt-patterns.com/applique-supplies.html

I've done a couple of test/practice runs and my machine applique isn't so invisible at this point, I hope it gets better as I progress. 

The BOM isn't that scary, but the border- wow. 

I debated whether to do the black scheme or go with deserty fabrics - turquoise, terra cottas, sandy beiges and tans, etc - but in the end the brights won out. 

She has a lot of great bom patterns at that site.


----------



## txquilter (Dec 29, 2009)

Wow! That is absolutely gorgeous!!! Way beyond my skill level at this time but I can't wait to see your blocks!


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Great link, guess I am going to have to try my hand when all my Christmas quilts are done. Four down and three more to go. Umm, may be sooner than I thought. Can't wait to see your blocks.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Wow indeed, it's beautiful! But yowza, that is a LOT of work!


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow you are a brave one! Those are so pretty, can't wait to see yours!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow...just wow! I am going to have to give this one some thought as to whether to join you or not!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

FINALLY!! someone that likes the brights against black! 

I would love to try it, but I've been put in position to do two fairly large quilting projects - paper pieced.

But - I'd love to try at least one block, just to see if I could do it.

Please keep posting photos.


----------



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

I love this!! I think it is way beyond my skill level but I LOVE it!! And I really like the brights on black!! Can't wait to see your progress. I really need to learn to do applique


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Here are my fabrics - they are bright. I hope to begin today. 










This really won't be too hard if you were to use the fusible applique method - join me!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Dandish - I LOVE your colors


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I went and saved the designs for this so far. I don't know when I'd ever have time - but it may be fun to try at least one block.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Angie! The blues have a bit more turquoise to them than the pic shows, and the red in the middle is really more red than orange. 

I cut out all the templates for the first block yesterday - whew - lots and lots of pieces and some of them pretty small, took several hours! I hope I didn't bite off more than I can chew...going to give it my best shot though.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Absolutely beautiful...waaaay beyond me as a newbie. I love that you are doing the black and the brights.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow Wowie!! I also am a fan of brights aganist black!!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Finally got the first block done. When I washed it, unfortunately there was one small orange flower part that wasn't sewn down (don't know how I missed it!), so I "fixed" it by hand. This was indeed a challenge, but I'm pretty happy with how it turned out..


----------



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

Oh my!! That is beautiful!!!! Wow


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Incredibly nice


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Wow, that's going to be stunning! I LOVE the black!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Yes, that is striking.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

You did a great job!


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

WOW! That is so beautiful. The black and bright colors are just "so right" with this type of pattern, kind of like crochet granny squares with black boarders and bright centers, I love those too.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

that is going to be beautiful! I don't think I am anywhere near ready to tackle that!


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Love your block and your colors! I have this one bookmarked for some day when I get the nerve. Right now I'm waiting for my fabric to come in so I can do the SuperBowl Mystery that Planet Patchwork put on yesterday. It too will have bright colors on a black background. More info is here http://planetpatchwork.com/squarecentermystery/squarecenter1.htm


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Stirfamily - that mystery quilt sounds like fun. Show us yours when you get done. It sure moved along quickly yesterday, didn't it?

I've cut out the templates for the second Fiesta block. There are over 70 applique pieces! It'd be a lot of work if I was doing it straight fusible, but no, I had to do it the hard way - lol. Hopefully I'll start working on getting the pieces ready this week. It's a fun process, though. I think just about anybody could do this with fusible, just time consuming.


----------

